# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ηλεκτρικος καυστηρας & Φωτοβολταικα...Γινετε..??

## tomhel

Καλήμερα παιδιά...
Πριν αρχισετε τις "φαπες"  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  , απλα ρωταω για να μαθω εαν μπορει και συμφέρει μια τετοια μετατροπή...
Δηλαδη , ενας καυστήρας σαν και αυτον ...

http://www.gyiannopoulos.gr/index.php?catItem=4

να τροφοδοτηθεί απο φωτοβολταικα πανελ , και σε συνδυασμό με την μόνιμη εγκατασταση κεντρικης θερμανσης με πετρέλαιο , να απαλύνει λιγο τον πονο της αφαίμαξης των λιγοστων ευρω που μας εχουν απομείνει στην τσέπη... :Lol: 
Τι λενε οι ειδικοί επι του θεματος..??
Γινετε , και εαν ναι , αξίζει τα έξοδα..??

----------


## jimk

tomhel και εγω κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν να το  μετατρεψω σε ηλεκτρικο αλλα ας μας πει καποιος ειδικος εγω εχω μονοφασικο

----------


## spyropap

Νομίζω ότι με 230V 20A μπορείς να έχεις την προρύθμιση των 4KW.
Έτσι αναλόγως τις ανάγκες σου πρέπει να τον συνδέσεις με σύστημα φ/β +ρυθμιστή +μπαταρίες +inverter που να δίνουν αυτή την ισχύ.
Ας εκτιμήσει κάποιος άλλος την αξία ενός τέτοιου συστήματος. Εγώ δεν είμαι ενήμερος.
Ναι γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είσαι έτοιμος να ξοδευτείς τόσο πολύ. Εάν μπορείς κάνε το.
Δεν φαντάζομαι για να κάνεις αυτό να θέλεις να πάρεις δάνειο. Εάν είναι έτσι ξέχνα το.
Καλύτερα με ξύλα στο τζάκι ή σόμπα υγραερίου.

----------


## stom

Αυτος ο θερμαντηρας ειναι 12kw και για 100m σπιτι που λεει ειναι μαλλον μικρος, εκτος αν οι μονωσεις του σπιτιου ειναι τελειες.
Με δεδομενο οτι μια εγκατασταση 10kw θελει 150μ2 ταρατσα και περιπου 35-40.000 ευρω, για να αποδωσει 10kw σε συνθηκες μεγιστης ηλιοφανειας, προφανως δεν συμφερει. Καλυτερα να το πουλησεις στη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Damiano

Ουσιαστικά αυτός ο "καυστήρας" είναι ένα ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνο. Η εναλλακτική λύση για αυτό είναι το ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο. Δεν ξέρω τι σχετικό υπάρχει στην αγορά.

Η χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών μάλλον αξίζει μόνο για πειραματισμό. Η ενεργειακή απόδοσή τους, σε σύγκριση με ηλιακό συλλέκτη θερμότητας, φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι πολύ χαμηλή. Επίσης οι συνεχείς μετατροπές, από ακτίνες σε ηλεκτρισμό DC και μετά σε AC, για να ζεσταθούν αντιστάσεις, μάλλον θα είναι αρκετά ακριβές σε δημιουργία αλλά και σε απώλειες.

----------


## tasosmos

Τα αεροθερμα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι 1,5-2ΚW και με δυσκολια ζεσταινουν ενα μεγαλο δωματιο επομενως για ενα μικρο-μετριο σπιτι χρειαζεσαι τουλαχιστον  8KW θερμανση. 
Βαλε και απωλειες σε καλωδια, μετατροπεις DC-AC, σωληνες κτλ θα χρειαζεται πανω απο 10ΚW απο τα φωτοβολταικα οπως ειπαν κ οι παραπανω.


Αν επιπλεον σκεφτεις οτι προφανως την θερμανση την χρειαζεσαι κυριως οταν δεν εχει ηλιο...

----------


## spyropap

Ήμουν περίεργος να μάθω πόσο κοστίζει ένα υβριδικό σύστημα θέρμανσης με φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία.
Δεν είχα ψάξει πρόσφατα τις τιμές και τα υλικά. Όμως το έκανα και να το αποτέλεσμα.

*Α**>Ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο*
80 λίτρα 4000W =200e
http://www.kipriotakis.gr/shop/category.php?id_category=7

*Β**>Φωτοβολταϊκά*
Με τη λογική ότι τα 100W κοστίζουν περίπου 300e τα 1000W=3000e (τιμές ebay)
Με αυτά φορτίζω 2 μπαταρίες κάθε μια ως 12V 40A

*Γ**>Μπαταρίες*
Χρησιμοποιώ 2 απλές μολύβδου αυτοκινήτου που κοστίζουν φθηνότερα από τις ειδικές..
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω ότι μπαταρίες ανοικτού τύπου είναι κατάλληλες διότι δέχονται συντήρηση.
12V 60Ah =60e x2 =120e (σε αυτή την τιμή αγόρασα)


*Δ>Ρυθμιστές φόρτισης έναν για κάθε μπαταρία*
Ρυθμιστής 12V 40A =60e x2 =120e (αγορά από Κίνα)
http://cgi.ebay.com/40A-SOLAR-PANEL-CHARGER-CONTROLLER-LED-REGULATOR-12v-24-/190459060397?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c583e  a0ad
ή
Ρυθμιστής CX-40 12V 40A =130e x2 =260e (αγορά από Ελλάδα)
http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=467_469&pro  ducts_id=17815


*Ε**>Μετατροπέας Τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου*. Για καθαρού ημιτόνου η τιμή είναι διπλάσια..
Inverter 12V 5000W peak 10KW =300e
http://cgi.ebay.com/10000w-5000w-modified-sine-wave-power-inverter-12v-230v-/170463193671?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=  item27b065ea47
ή
Inverter 24V 5000W =770e (αγορά από Ελλάδα)
http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_info.php?cPath=9_12_19&products_id=56

Α> 200
Β> 3000
Γ> 120
Δ> 120
Ε> 300
------------
= 3740e (οι παραπάνω τιμές είναι πρόχειρα υπολογισμένες με στρογγυλοποίηση)

Η επιλογή των υλικών είναι με βάση τα φθηνότερα.
Εάν επιλέξετε να αγοράσετε υλικά από Ελλάδα θα τα πληρώσετε περισσότερο όπως φαίνεται.
Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτά είναι τα καλύτερα/καταλληλότερα (δεν το έψαξα και πολύ).

Λοιπόν τι κάνω με τα παραπάνω υλικά.
Με το ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο ζεσταίνω νερό γιατί είναι αποδοτικό.
Με το σύστημα φόρτισης μπαταριών γεμίζω τις 2 μπαταρίες από τα φ/β.
Με το μετατροπέα δίνω ρεύμα στο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο όταν το νερό κρυώσει.
Ακόμα μπορώ να δίνω το ρεύμα όπου αλλού θέλω.

Δεν έχω υπολογίσει την εργασία του υδραυλικού, το κόστος των χαλκοσωλήνων, 
έναν κυκλοφορητή και ένα ανεξάρτητο θερμαντικό σώμα νερού.
Νομίζω ότι το σύστημα αυτό είναι κατάλληλο για ένα θερμαντικό σώμα (πόσων btu?) ικανό να ζεσταίνει ένα μεγάλο δωμάτιο. Ίσως να μην είναι ακριβώς έτσι..

Ακόμα να προσθέσω μερικά που παρέλειψα όπως 
γενικά ηλεκτρολογικά έξοδα περίπου 100e για καλώδια, διακόπτες, φις, ασφάλεια κλπ.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι δύο μικρές μπαταρίες που επέλεξα δεν είναι πολύ ικανές.
Έτσι προτείνω εάν θέλει κάποιος να δοκιμάσει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα να αρχίσει με αυτές, 
να δει πόση ώρα θέρμανσης του δίνουν και έπειτα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του να προσθέσει άλλες δύο.

Νομίζω ότι με 2 τέτοιες μπαταρίες μπορεί να έχει 2.5 ώρες θέρμανση σε θερμαντικό σώμα 1 μέτρου. Μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετές.

Ακόμα μπορεί κάποιος να προσπαθήσει να πετύχει έκπτωση από τους πωλητές.
Έτσι εάν πετύχει κάποιος έκπτωση στα παραπάνω υλικά κόστους 4000e x10% =400e, x15%=600e.

Όπως και να έχει μια επένδυση της τάξης των 4000e για Α.Π.Ε. και θέρμανση δεν είναι κακή ιδέα.
Βέβαια αυτά τα υλικά δεν θα μπουν μόνα τους.
Εννοείται ότι αυτός που θα το δοκιμάσει μπορεί να κάνει την εγκατάσταση.

Υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί προβληματικοί παράγοντες όπως λάθους, ελαττωματικών υλικών, φθοράς υλικών, εξασθένησης και αντικατάστασης μπαταριών (στην 4 ετία), υποστήριξης για πιθανή επισκευή inverter, πτώση σωμάτων από επάνω (χαλάζι, αεροσκάφη, κομήτες κα).


Ακόμα δίνω αυτές τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για οικιακή διαχείριση/εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας.
www.minenv.gr/4/47/00_4701/odigos_katoikion.pdf

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι δεν βαζεται τον κλιματισμο στο παιχνιδι??? πχ ενα 9ρακι καλο μηχανικα εχει βαθμο αποδοση κοντα στο 3.5.. πραγμα που σημαινει οτι για καθε 1ΚW ρευματος που καιει αποδηδει 3.5kw θερμανσης.. (οχι δεν τα γενναει τα αλλα 2.5... αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι απλα με 1kw μεταφερεις 3.5kw θερμανση εξω απο το σπιτι μεσα στο σπιτι)... υπαρχουν και συστηματα που με φρεον ζεστενουν το νερο για τα καλοριφερ (βλεπε το συστημα ALTHERMA της daikin) υπαρχουν ακομα και θερμοσιφωνες που αντι για αντιστασεις εχουν συμπιεστες με φρεον...

----------


## panayiotis1

o nemmesis ειναι απειρως πιο κοντα στη λυση , αλλα εχει επιλεξει ακριβο τροπο. Η αντικατασταση του πετρελαιου θα γινει με αντλιες θερμοτητας και μαλιστα φθηνες, αποδοτικες και ελαχιστα ενεργοβορες (με cop πανω απο 10 και με ογκο οσο ενα μικρο ψυγειο μαζι με το ψυχροστασιο). Τα 100τετρ.μετ. χρειαζονται περιπου25kw αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση μιλαμε για ΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ χωρους. Μην πατε ευκολα σε λυσεις που κοστιζουν φτηνα και τρωνε ακριβα. Tomhel αγορι μου χαθηκαμε! Παλι στην πατεντα το μυαλο σου?  :Smile: 

Nemmesis, an den θεωρηθει δυσφημιση, σου εγγυωμαι οτι το altherma  ειναι μια μεγαλη πατατιά. Υπαρχουν ψυκτακια στην αγορα με τα μισα λεφτα που δουλευουν καλλιτερα.
Οσο για τον ηλεκτρικο λεβητα, εβαλα πριν 3 χρονια ενα 12κw σε ενα σπιτακι 45τετ.μ. , φουλ μονωμενο, και δεν εσβησε ουτε λεπτο. Το ρολοι γυρνουσε σαν δαιμονισμενο. Εκει δοθηκε λυση 'υβριδικη' με ξυλοκαζανο αυτοσχεδιο και σωθηκε ο ανθρωπος.

Και γενικα ειμαι της αποψης : "μη ψαχνεις πως να ζεστανεις το χωρο σου, βρες τροπο απλα , να κρατησεις τη ζεστη μεσα εκει".

Α, Και κατι ακομα, νομιζω ο τομhel το προτεινε, να τροφοδοτησεις τον ηλεκτρικο λεβητα με το τζαμπα ρευματακι απο τον ηλιο?????? Δεν ειναι τραγικο ρε c??? Sκεψου , πως αν ηταν ετσι, δεν θα σε υποχρεωνε η ΔΕΗ να εχεις ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα οταν βαζεις φωτοβολταικα. Πουλας το ρευμα στη ΔΕΗ me 1 προς 5 (.12cents/ .55cents στην kwh)  και χρησιμοποιεις το κερδος για κατι λιγοτερο ενεργοβορο. Αντλια θερμοτητας π.χ. Ή εξοδα για μονωση του σπιτιου.

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι να θεωριθει δυσφημιση? οποιος ψαχνει μαθενει.. θα ηταν χαζο καποιος να εμπιστευτει μονο τα δικα μου λογια... οσο χαζο θα ηταν να εμπιστευτει μονο τα δικα σου λογια... την ψαχνει και μαθενει ο καθενας... 
αυτο που λες ομως οτι υπαρχουν ψυκτακια μετα μισα λεφτα που δουλευουν καλυτερα πολυ αβιαστα το λες.. πες κανα μοντελο να δουμε να συγκρινουμε... 
παντως συμφωνω με 1000 σε αυτο που λες "μη ψαχνεις πως να ζεστανεις το χωρο σου, βρες τροπο απλα , να κρατησεις  τη ζεστη μεσα εκει"

----------


## navar

τρομερά ενδιαφέρον θέμα !
και νομίζω πως αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα γίνει σφαγή με της αλλαγές που θα κάνουμε όλοι μας ώστε να γλυτώσουμε το 1,5€/λιτρο !
προσωπικά πιστέυω πως άν υπάρχει χώρος , μια καλή λύση είναι το τζάκι που ζεσταίνει και νερό (σαν του Nikolaras).

επίσης και οι αντλίες θερμότητας παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον , όπως και η γαιοθερμία (για όσους μπορούν !)

----------


## JOHNY+

Και γιατι να βαλεις φςτοβολταικα και να μην βαλεις ηλιακους συλλεκετες και  να αποθηκευεις την θερμοτητα σε ενα boiler .
Υπαρχουν τετειες λυσεις και εινα πιο αποδοτικες , απο το να κανεις την ηλιακη ακατινοβολια ρευμα και μετα θερμοτητα . 

Επισης μπορεις να αξιοποιησεις και την γεωθερμια , οπως ειπε ο novar με αντλια θερμοτητας , παντως δεν πιστευεω οτι αξιζει να χρησιμοποιεισεις φωτοβολταικα για θερμανση .

----------


## taxideytis

θα έλεγα οτι η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες και αποθήκευση της θερμότητας. Και βιοκαύσιμο επικαλυπτικά.
Αλλά άλλες λύσεις υπάρχουν για μονοκατοικίες άλλες για διαμερίσματα..

----------


## panayiotis1

> θα έλεγα οτι η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες και *αποθήκευση* της θερμότητας



Oso kostiζει να παράξεις ενεργεια, αλλο τοσο (και λιγο παραπανω) κοστιζει να αποθηκευσεις ενεργεια.

----------

Nemmesis (13-02-11)

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια και εγω κατι σε λεβητα βιομαζας σκευτομαι με πελλετ η ξυλλα.Αλωστε σε μονοκατοικοια ειμαι.Επισης μπορει να βαλω συστοιχια με μερικα ηλιακα πανελ για να ζεσταινω νερο για την ημερα.το βραδυ και οταν γενικα πεφτει η θερμοκρασια του νερου θα περνει μπροστα ο καυστηρας μιομαζας που επανω του θα εχει και καυστηρα πετρελαιου παραλληλα.ολλα βεβαια εξαρτιονται με την τιμη του πετρελαιου.

----------


## spyropap

Οι λόγοι ανησυχίας από την ολοένα αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου και τις περιβαλλοντολογικές επιπτώσεις από την χρήση αυτού είναι τέτοιοι που να επιβάλλουν λήψη άμεσων μέτρων.
Ναι ξέρω τα λένε και κάποιοι εξουσιαστές αυτά. Άσχετο, συνεχίζω..

Λοιπόν μετά από την διαφωτιστική επικοινωνία που είχα με μερικούς πιο ειδικούς του θέματος 
κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το σύστημα θέρμανσης της μονοκατοικίας μου.

Το ζητούμενο είναι το πιο οικονομικό/αποδοτικό σύστημα θέρμανσης χώρου 100-120τμ.
Εκτός βέβαια από τις μονώσεις που είναι απαραίτητες όπως τοποθέτηση dow κλπ.
Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω τον καυστήρα πετρελαίου με αντλία θερμότητας.
Και επειδή έχω αρκετό εξωτερικό χώρο/κήπο προς διαμόρφωση αποφάσισα να εκμεταλλευτώ την γεωθερμία.

Έτσι κάνω έρευνα αγοράς και αναζητώ να αγοράσω σύστημα αντλία θερμότητας.
Βλέπω με ενδιαφέρον μηχάνημα LG inverter 12KW ηλεκτρικής κατανάλωσης που μπορεί να αποδώσει 40+KW θέρμανσης (αναλογία 1:4)
Αυτό θέλω να συνδέσω με την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση θερμαντικών σωμάτων νερού αλλά και με δίκτυο σωληνώσεων που σκοπεύω να απλώσω κάτω από την Γη.

Δηλαδή επειδή τώρα είναι κατάλληλη εποχή για να διαμορφώνω κήπους αυτό που θα κάνω είναι να οργώσω 200τμ, να τραβήξω τα χώματα στις άκρες έτσι ώστε να ανοίξω λάκο βάθους ½ μέτρου.
Έπειτα θα φέρω πλαστικούς σωλήνες και όλα τα σχετικά για να φτιάξω ένα υπόγειο δίκτυο σωληνώσεων που θα αρχίζουν από το σπίτι και θα καταλήγουν στο σπίτι.

Μετά θα σκεπάσω τις σωληνώσεις με νάυλον και έπειτα με το χώμα. Μάλιστα εάν τις βάλω σχετικά βαθιά θα μπορώ να διαμορφώσω τον χώρο και να φυτέψω επάνω φυτά με μικρή ρίζα όπως λουλούδια, βότανα, κάποια λαχανικά κλπ.

Αυτό είναι το σύστημα της γεωθερμίας που θα εκμεταλλεύεται την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος από την υπόγεια και θα στέλνει θερμό νερό περί των 18 βαθμών στην αντλία θερμότητας.

Αυτό είναι το πιο οικονομικό/αποδοτικό σύστημα που έχω καταλήξει.
Ένα σύστημα που υπολόγισα παραπάνω #7 με φωτοβολταϊκά είναι μάλλον πειραματικό και όχι αρκετά αποδοτικό.
Δεν θα έκανα επένδυση σε εκείνο. Μερικά φ/β που έχω τα χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για φωτισμό LED και φόρτωση μπαταριών για χρήση στο Υδρογονοκίνητο όχημα που δεν κάνει οικονομία σε βενζίνη…
Ίσως εάν το απειλήσω να το στείλω για απόσυρση να αλλάξει τρόπο. Το σενάριο ακόμα γράφεται. Θα δούμε.

Ακόμα θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον panayiotis1 που μου εξήγησε αρκετά σχετικά με τα διάφορα συστήματα αντλιών θερμότητας που μπορεί κάποιος να βρει και να αγοράσει.
Και τελικά να πληροφορήσω τον nemmesis ότι τα ψυκτάκια που χρησιμοποιεί ο panayiotis1 είναι αντλία θερμότητας κινεζικής μάρκας midea 10-12KW όπως μου είπε με κόστος τα 2400e.

Ίσως οι πληροφορίες που γράφω να μην είναι απόλυτα ακριβής – δεν είμαι γνώστης ή ειδικός στο θέμα, έρευνα αγοράς κάνω.

http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=12441

----------


## taxideytis

Κατέβα στο έδαφος πιο χαμηλά. Αν μπορέσεις ένα μέτρο. Αν μπορέσεις 2 μέτρα ακόμα καλύτερα. (Στα τρία θάβεις πτώμα και δεν τον μυρίζουν ούτε οι σκύλοι... :Smile: )
Η γεώτρηση ακόμα καλύτερα. Αλλά έχει κόστος. Αλλά αφού θα το οργώσεις πές στον χειριστή αν μπορεί να σου ανοίξει τα αυλάκια στο ένα μέτρο. Αν έχεις έτοιμους τους σωλήνες τους τοποθετείς και τους θάβει κατευθείαν κιόλας. Αλλά μήπως αντί να οργώσεις πάρεις κατευθείαν φορτωτή; να σου ανοίξει κατεθείαν τα αυλάκια; Και να σου τα κλείσει; Ουτως η άλλως θα οργωθεί το μέρος.

----------


## taxideytis

> παιδια και εγω κατι σε λεβητα βιομαζας σκευτομαι με πελλετ η ξυλλα.Αλωστε σε μονοκατοικοια ειμαι.Επισης μπορει να βαλω συστοιχια με μερικα ηλιακα πανελ για να ζεσταινω νερο για την ημερα.το βραδυ και οταν γενικα πεφτει η θερμοκρασια του νερου θα περνει μπροστα ο καυστηρας μιομαζας που επανω του θα εχει και καυστηρα πετρελαιου παραλληλα.ολλα βεβαια εξαρτιονται με την τιμη του πετρελαιου.



αν βάλεις λέβητα με pellet (έχω) το ξεχνάς το πετρέλαιο. Κεντρικό μπόιλερ θα βάλεις (ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου) και θα παίρνεις νερό για να τα κάνεις όλα. Και για θέρμανση και για πλύσιμο. Αλλά θέλει μελέτη το θέμα.

----------


## Damiano

Χαιρετώ όλους!

Με την ευκαιρία αυτής της συζήτησης, θα ήθελα να μάθω κάτι. Αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω η αντλία θερμότητας που έχει μεγάλη απόδοση. Μπορεί κάποιος να περιγράψει, με λίγα λόγια (προτιμώ "σαν παραμυθάκι"), πως γίνεται αυτό;

Για να εξηγήσω την απορία μου:
- αν χρησιμοποιώ αντιστάσεις για θέρμανση, τότε όλη η ενέργεια που καταναλώνω μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα (αυτή είναι η μοναδική λειτουργία των αντιστάσεων)
- στην αντλία θερμότητας, αν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι, μετατρέπω την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε μηχανική (συμπίεση αερίου, μέχρι να υγροποιηθεί) όπου "παίρνω" την θερμότητα που παράγεται. Σε άλλη θέση του συστήματος το υγρό εξατμίζεται λαμβάνοντας θερμότητα από το περιβάλλον (η συσκευή εξάτμισης ψύχεται – παγώνει)

Πως γίνεται το δεύτερο να είναι αποδοτικότερο, αφού:
- στην μετατροπή της ηλεκτρικής σε μηχανική ενέργεια έχω απώλειες (τριβές, απόδοση κινητήρα κλπ)
- στην μεταφορά του μέσου από τη συσκευή εξάτμισης στη συσκευή συμπίεσης θα έχω, έστω και μικρές, απώλειες
- η συσκευή εξάτμισης, επειδή με τη λειτουργία της ψύχεται, θα "γίνεται" λιγότερο αποδοτική, άρα, μάλλον, το υγρό θα εξατμίζεται όλο και πιο αργά …
- όσο χαμηλότερη είναι η θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος, υποθέτω ότι, τόσο "πιο δύσκολη η δουλειά" του συστήματος, αφού "δεν θα βρίσκει" θερμότητα για να αντλήσει

Τι είναι αυτό που δεν "βλέπω" – καταλαβαίνω; Σε ποιο σημείο "χάνομαι", σε αυτά που υποθέτω;
Ελπίζω να υπάρχει απλός τρόπος να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## panayiotis1

> στην μετατροπή της ηλεκτρικής σε μηχανική ενέργεια έχω απώλειες (τριβές, απόδοση κινητήρα κλπ)



ειναι ελαχιστες , ουτε καν μετρησιμες




> - στην μεταφορά του μέσου από τη συσκευή εξάτμισης στη συσκευή συμπίεσης θα έχω, έστω και μικρές, απώλειες



Τι απωλειες εννοεις? Θερμικής ή κινητικής ενεργειας? (Ο συμπιεστης δουλευει σαν κυκλοφορητης αρα νικά τις οποιες τριβες. Θερμικης εχω πολλες, -γιατι παρεμβαλλεται και ο συμπυκνωτης απο τον οποιο παιρνεις ενεργεια-, αρα ειναι το κερδος σου.




> η συσκευή εξάτμισης, επειδή με τη λειτουργία της ψύχεται, θα "γίνεται" λιγότερο αποδοτική, άρα, μάλλον, το υγρό θα εξατμίζεται όλο και πιο αργά …



Οταν παγωσει ο εξατμιστης (θα το παθει μονο οταν υπαρχει υψηλη υγρασια), το μηχανημα θα κανει αντιστροφη κυκλου για λιγο (defrost) kai μετα θα αρχισει παλι κανονικα.




> - όσο χαμηλότερη είναι η θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος, υποθέτω ότι, τόσο "πιο δύσκολη η δουλειά" του συστήματος, αφού "δεν θα βρίσκει" θερμότητα για να αντλήσει



Στους -20C δεν θα δουλεψει και πολυ αποδοτικα , αλλα χλωμο  να πεσεις σε τετοια περιπτωση...

----------


## JOHNY+

Με λιγα λογια δαμιανε , η αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι σαν τα κλιματιστικα , εκεμεταλευεται την θερμοτητα που υπαρχει στο περιβαλλον , και αντι να ατην παραξει απο το μηδεν οπως μια ανατισταση , την μεταφερει απο το εξωτερικο περειβαλλον σπιτι σου και την συσσωρευει . Ετσι με μικρη καταναλωση ρευματος μπορεις να πετυχεις μεγαλυ μεταφορα θερμοτητας . Οσο πιο ζεστο ειναι το μερος που τραβας την θερμοτητα , τοσο πιο αποδοτικο ειναι το συσστημα , για αυτο κανεις γεωτρησεις μεσα στην γη και ριχνεις σωληνες γιατι η γη ειναι λιγους βαθμους πιο ζεστη απο τον αερα , και οσο βαθαινεις αυξανεται η θερμοτητα . Αυτην την θερμοτητα αντλεις για την θερμανση του σπιτιου .

----------


## Nemmesis

> Με λιγα λογια δαμιανε , η αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι σαν τα κλιματιστικα , εκεμεταλευεται την θερμοτητα που υπαρχει στο περιβαλλον , και αντι να ατην παραξει απο το μηδεν οπως μια ανατισταση , την μεταφερει απο το εξωτερικο περειβαλλον σπιτι σου και την συσσωρευει . Ετσι με μικρη καταναλωση ρευματος μπορεις να πετυχεις μεγαλυ μεταφορα θερμοτητας . Οσο πιο ζεστο ειναι το μερος που τραβας την θερμοτητα , τοσο πιο αποδοτικο ειναι το συσστημα , για αυτο κανεις γεωτρησεις μεσα στην γη και ριχνεις σωληνες γιατι η γη ειναι λιγους βαθμους πιο ζεστη απο τον αερα , και οσο βαθαινεις αυξανεται η θερμοτητα . Αυτην την θερμοτητα αντλεις για την θερμανση του σπιτιου .



μα τα κλιματιστικα ΕΙΝΑΙ αντλιες θερμοτητας...δεν ειναι κατι αλλο...

----------


## JOHNY+

> μα τα κλιματιστικα ΕΙΝΑΙ αντλιες θερμοτητας...δεν ειναι κατι αλλο...



Το ξερω παναγιωτη , απλα προσπαθησα να το εξηγησω με απλα λογια .

----------


## Nemmesis

> [FONT=Arial]
> Τι είναι αυτό που δεν "βλέπω" – καταλαβαίνω; Σε ποιο σημείο "χάνομαι", σε αυτά που υποθέτω;
> Ελπίζω να υπάρχει απλός τρόπος να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
> Δαμιανός



οι αντιστασεις παραγουν την θερμοτητα με την μετατροπη της ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας σε θερμικη...
οι αντλιες θερμοτητας μεταφερουν  την θερμοτητα απο το ενα σημειο στο αλλο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το ξερω παναγιωτη , απλα προσπαθησα να το εξηγησω με απλα λογια .



 απλα το τονισα για να μην νομισει ο φιλος μας οτι τα κλιματιστικα ειναι ΣΑΝ τις αντλιες θερμοτητας αρα οι αντλιες θερμοτητας ειναι κατι αλλο

----------


## Damiano

Κατ' αρχή ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια σας να μου εξηγήστε.

Θα γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος, για να γίνουν κατανοητές οι απορίες μου.
Αν θέλω να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία ενός χώρου κατά ένα ορισμένο αριθμό βαθμών χρειάζομαι ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό θερμικής ενέργειας.
Αν αυτή την ενέργεια την πάρω από μια πηγή που παράγει "καθαρά" θερμότητα (όπως αντιστάσεις) θα χρειαστώ να καταναλώσω τόση ακριβώς ενέργεια.
Αν θελήσω να την "μαζέψω" από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (*αέρας*) πόση ενέργεια θα καταναλώσω;
Εκτός από τις προαναφερθείσες απώλειες (έστω μικρές, στις αντιστάσεις δεν έχω καθόλου), η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία θα είναι χαμηλότερη από την εσωτερική (αλλιώς ανοίγω το παράθυρο και ζεσταίνομαι!). Πως λοιπόν "αντλώ" θερμότητα; Από τι μεταφέρω θερμότητα, από κάτι με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία; Και πόσο αποδοτικό είναι αυτό;

Για να μην "κάνουμε κύκλους", η λειτουργία του κλιματιστικού (όπως και του ψυγείου), με λίγα λόγια, είναι: σε κάποιο χώρο αφήνω να εξατμιστεί ένα πτητικό υγρό, εκεί έχω ψύξη, τους ατμούς του υγρού τους συμπιέζω σε άλλον χώρο μέχρι να υγροποιηθεί πάλι, εκεί έχω θέρμανση. Ανάλογα με το αν θέλω να αυξήσω ή να μειώσω μια θερμοκρασία, θα χρησιμοποιήσω την κατάλληλη πλευρά του συστήματος. *Δεν ρωτάω αυτό!*

Μιλάω μόνο για θέρμανση, γιατί για ψύξη δεν ξέρω άλλον αποδοτικό τρόπο (οι αντιστάσεις … αρνούνται να το κάνουν!).

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο δίκτυο είδα μόνο τα προφανή: περιγραφή της λειτουργίας κλιματιστικού (για ψύξη μέσα, θέρμανση έξω) με την εξήγηση ότι τα "καλά" έχουν αντλία θερμότητας (που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα!!!) και μπορούν να δουλέψουν και ανάστροφα, για να ζεσταίνουν μέσα (ψύχοντας έξω).
Φυσικά, αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης κάποιας πηγής με "θερμοκρασία αναφοράς" (όπως του εδάφους ή όγκων νερού), τότε ο εξωτερικός εναλλάκτης θα είναι πιο αποδοτικός και, άρα, ολόκληρο το σύστημα.

Συγγνώμη αν σας ζαλίζω, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάποια εξήγηση.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Αν αυτή την ενέργεια την πάρω από μια πηγή που παράγει "καθαρά" θερμότητα (όπως αντιστάσεις) θα χρειαστώ να καταναλώσω τόση ακριβώς ενέργεια



Oxi,  γιατι αν το παμε ετσι , τοτε και τα καλωδια ζεσταινονται αρα εχει απωλειες και εκει!





> Αν θελήσω να την "μαζέψω" από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (*αέρας*) πόση ενέργεια θα καταναλώσω;



Αυτο εξαρταται απο το ειδος του συμπιεστη, απο την σχετικη υγρασια, απο την θερμοκρασια, απο το μηκος του τριχοειδους, απο το μεσο μεταφορας, απο μεγεθος των στοιχειων εξατμ. και συμπυκν., απο το Δτ που θες να δημιουργησεις, απο την ταχυτητα ροης του μεσου, απο τον ογκο του χωρου που θες να δωσεις την παραγομενη ενεργεια... και απο μερικους ακομα παραγοντες.




> Πως λοιπόν "αντλώ" θερμότητα; Από τι μεταφέρω θερμότητα, από κάτι με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία; Και πόσο αποδοτικό είναι αυτό;
> ....αφήνω να εξατμιστεί ένα πτητικό υγρό...
> *Δεν ρωτάω αυτό!
> 
> *Μιλάω μόνο για θέρμανση



Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα η "ψυξη" με την θερμανση. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις αντλεις θερμοτητα.





> περιγραφή της λειτουργίας κλιματιστικού (για ψύξη μέσα, θέρμανση έξω) με την εξήγηση ότι τα "καλά" έχουν αντλία θερμότητας (που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα!!!)



Καμια εταιρια δεν λεει "_τα "καλά" έχουν αντλία θερμότητας_" γιατι καθε κλιματιστικη μοναδα με φρεον ΕΙΝΑΙ αντλια θερμοτητας. Δεν ειναι θεμα "καλης" ή "κακης" μαρκας. 




> και μπορούν να δουλέψουν και ανάστροφα, για να ζεσταίνουν μέσα



Αυτο ειναι θεμα ενος τετραοδου διακοπτη. Αν δεν υπαρχει τατραοδη τοτε γυρνα το μηχανημα απο την αναποδη! :Tongue2: 





> Φυσικά, αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης κάποιας πηγής με "θερμοκρασία αναφοράς" (όπως του εδάφους ή όγκων νερού), τότε ο εξωτερικός εναλλάκτης θα είναι πιο αποδοτικός και, άρα, ολόκληρο το σύστημα.



Σωστα, γιαυτο μιλαμε για γεωθερμια ή ηλιοθερμια (ή ηλεκτροαντιστασιοθερμία κατα καποιους ενεργοβορους κατασκευαστες της ευκολης λύσης)

Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## genesis

_"Αν θέλω να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία ενός χώρου κατά ένα ορισμένο αριθμό βαθμών χρειάζομαι ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό θερμικής ενέργειας._
_Αν αυτή την ενέργεια την πάρω από μια πηγή που παράγει "καθαρά" θερμότητα (όπως αντιστάσεις) θα χρειαστώ να καταναλώσω τόση ακριβώς ενέργεια.Αν θελήσω να την "μαζέψω" από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (αέρας) πόση ενέργεια θα καταναλώσω;"_

Με ένα σύγχρονο κλιματιστικό τύπου inverter, ενεργειακής κατηγορίας Α ή καλύτερο, θα καταναλώσεις περίπου *3 φορές λιγότερη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια* για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

_"Για να μην "κάνουμε κύκλους", η λειτουργία του κλιματιστικού (όπως και του ψυγείου), με λίγα λόγια, είναι: σε κάποιο χώρο αφήνω να εξατμιστεί ένα πτητικό υγρό, εκεί έχω ψύξη, τους ατμούς του υγρού τους συμπιέζω σε άλλον χώρο μέχρι να υγροποιηθεί πάλι, εκεί έχω θέρμανση. Ανάλογα με το αν θέλω να αυξήσω ή να μειώσω μια θερμοκρασία, θα χρησιμοποιήσω την κατάλληλη πλευρά του συστήματος. Δεν ρωτάω αυτό!"_
_Μιλάω μόνο για θέρμανση, γιατί για ψύξη δεν ξέρω άλλον αποδοτικό τρόπο (οι αντιστάσεις … αρνούνται να το κάνουν!)."_

Ο λεγόμενος "ψυκτικός κύκλος" βασίζεται στην ιδιότητα κάποιων υλικών να μετατρέπονται σχετικά εύκολα σε υγρά όταν συμπιεστούν με αποτέλεσμα να αυξομειώνεται και η θερμοκρασία τους όταν αλλάζουν κατάσταση από τη μιά μορφή στην άλλη.
Εμείς εκμεταλλευόμαστε αυτό το φαινόμενο για να συγκεντρώσουμε και να μεταφέρουμε θερμότητα υπό μορφή αεριοποιημένου ή υγροποιημένου υλικού, ανάλογα με το τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
Ένα σύγχρονο κλιματιστικό μπορεί να σου κάνει θέρμανση ακόμη και με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία -15 βαθμών!

----------


## -nikos-

"[/I]

Ο λεγόμενος "ψυκτικός κύκλος" βασίζεται στην ιδιότητα κάποιων υλικών να μετατρέπονται σχετικά εύκολα σε υγρά όταν συμπιεστούν με αποτέλεσμα να αυξομειώνεται και η θερμοκρασία τους όταν αλλάζουν κατάσταση από τη μιά μορφή στην άλλη.
Εμείς εκμεταλλευόμαστε αυτό το φαινόμενο για να συγκεντρώσουμε και να μεταφέρουμε θερμότητα υπό μορφή αεριοποιημένου ή υγροποιημένου υλικού, ανάλογα με το τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
Ένα σύγχρονο κλιματιστικό μπορεί να σου κάνει θέρμανση ακόμη και με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία -15 βαθμών![/QUOTE]

δηλαδη τελικα μπορουμε να παραξουμε θερμανση απο τον ηλεκτρισμο των φωτοβολταικων
χρησιμοποιωντας κλιματιστικα χαμιλης καταναλωσης?????

----------


## antonis

Πολυ απλα δεν συμφαιρει τιποτα απο τα παραπανω. Αυτονομη μοναδα θερμανσης θα συνεφαιρε περισσοτερο συνδιασμός φωτ/κων με καυστηρα πυρινοξυλου.

----------


## Nemmesis

> [FONT=Arial] η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία θα είναι χαμηλότερη από την εσωτερική (αλλιώς ανοίγω το παράθυρο και ζεσταίνομαι!). Πως λοιπόν "αντλώ" θερμότητα; Από τι μεταφέρω θερμότητα, από κάτι με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία; Και πόσο αποδοτικό είναι αυτό



πρεπει να μαθεις πως λειτουργει ενας ψυκτικος κυκλος... στην μεση εχουμε τον συμπιεστη... αυτος συμπιεζει φρεον... (το φρεον εχει την ιδιοτητα οταν συμπιεζεται να εκλυει θερμοτητα και οταν εξατμιζεται να τραβαει θερμοτητα)
ετσι οταν συμπιεζουμε το φρεον μεσα στην εσωτερικη μοναδα αυτο δινει θερμοτητα μεσα στο σπιτι... επισης ομως το φρεον πλεον εχει υγροποιηθει.. ετσι σαν υγρο μεταφετεται μεχρι την εξωτερικη μοναδα οπου εκει εξατμιζεται με αποτελεσμα να τραβαει θερμοτητα απο την ατμοσφαιρα ακομα και στους -10C γιατι τον απλουστατο λογο οτι το φρεον βρισκεται πχ στους -20C...

τα λεω πολυ χοντρικα και με απλο τροπο που παραλειπω καποια πραγματα απλα και μονο να παρεις μια ιδεα..

----------


## Damiano

Τον "κύκλο ψύξης" ή το "τετράγωνο θέρμανσης" τα περιέγραψα στο #26 *διευκρινίζοντας* τι ρωτάω … … !!!
Στις απαντήσεις που παίρνω βλέπω το αντίθετο από αυτό που έλεγα: "να μην κάνουμε κύκλους"!
... ...
Ίσως ,τελικά, να είναι θέμα … πίστης!
Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθειά σας.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τον "κύκλο ψύξης" ή το "τετράγωνο θέρμανσης" τα περιέγραψα στο #26 *διευκρινίζοντας* τι ρωτάω … … !!!
> Στις απαντήσεις που παίρνω βλέπω το αντίθετο από αυτό που έλεγα: "να μην κάνουμε κύκλους"!
> ... ...
> Ίσως ,τελικά, να είναι θέμα … πίστης!
> Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθειά σας.



μα ο κυκλος ψυξης απο την μια μερια δινει θερμοτητα απο την αλλη τραβαει θερμοτητα...
στα ψυγεια τραβαει απο ο ψυγειο και δινει στην ατμοσφαιρα...
στη θερμανση στα κλιματιστηκα τραβαει εξω απο το σπιτι και δινει μεσα στο σπιτι... δεν ειναι θεμα ψυξης... ειναι θεμα οτι πρεπει να κατσεις και να διαβασεις για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται....
ακομα και οταν καπου εχει -100C και εσυ βαλεις ενα αντικειμενο με -120C αυτο θα θερμανθει μεχρι του -100... αρα μπορεις να μεταφερεις αυτους τους 20βαθμους αλλου...

----------


## Damiano

...
... μα! εδώ θέλουμε να πάρουμε θερμότητα από κάτι που έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Υπάρχει μια απλή αρχή που ακυρώνει την αρχική σκέψη, καθε μετατροπή ενέργειας σε υποδεέστερη είναι διπλή απώλεια. ΠΧ, χημική σε θερμική, ατομική σε θερμική.
Αρα όλο το πρότζεκτ δεν περπατάει, γιατί:
-Πρέπει να υπολογίσεις την επάρκεια στο τριπλάσιο και την παραγωγή στο διπλάσιο.
-Εχεις φθορές
-Είναι ακριβό έναντι άλλων λύσεων
-Δεν έχεις εναλλακτική λύση αν προκύψει βλαβη από την αντικατάσταση ή την επισκευή ενός στοιχείου.
-Εχεις να κάνεις με τον καιρό, με σύννεφα θα κρυώνεις.
Εναλλακτικά και αναλογα το μερος μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ανεμογεννήτριες και απλές αντιστάσεις, αλλά μόνο έτσι
Εναλλακτικά, η γεωθερμία, σκάψιμο και πέρασμα σωλήνα σε βάθος ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ την περιοχή είναι μια καλύτερη λύση, αν υπάρχει πηγαδι βοηθάει.
Η πλεον φτηνή, ενδεδειγμένη, αιώνες δοκιμασμένη και υπερ αξιόπιστη είναι η καυση. 
Τζακι λοιπόν, με λέβητα από πάνω για το μπανιο, ενεργειακό και με διανομή αέρα στα γυρω δωμάτια ή άλλο λέβητα νερού και καλοριφέρ. Μικρό ρεύμα θέλουν μόνο οι κυκλοφορητές και οι ανεμιστήρες, καμία σχέση με τα κιλοβατ παραπάνω, στην ανάγκη βάλτου και μια μανιβέλα άμα ξεμείνεις, ξέρεις !

----------


## Nemmesis

> ...
> ... μα! εδώ θέλουμε να πάρουμε θερμότητα από κάτι που έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία.



 χαμηλοτερη απο τι? απο τον εσωτερικο χωρο?? εμας να ενδιαφερει η θερμοκρασια να ειναι μεγαλητερη απο το σημειο βρασμου του φρεον ετσι ωστε να μπορεσει να εξατμιστει... ετσι επειδη το σημειο βρασμου πχ στο παλιο R12 ειναι στους -35 ακομα και με -20 εχουμε αποροφυση 8ερμοκρασιας κατα 15c...οποτε  εχει πλεον θερμονθει εστω και τοσο και ειναι σε αερια μορφη το φρεον πλεον οταν το συμπιεσουμε για να γινει υγρο παλι επειδη ειναι εξωθερμη αντιδραση και επειδη δεν μπορει το αεριο με αυτους τους εξτρα 15c να υγροποιηθει θα τους αποβαλει και αυτους αφου προστεθουν στην θερμοκρασια που ανεβαζει οταν συμπιεζεται..

----------


## savvaske35

Εχω μια αποψη για το θεμα.

Εχω βαλει θερμοπροσοψη εδω κ 4 ετη, με το Neopor της BASF 8 ποντους. Με θερμοκολλα και ελαστικοειδη σοβα. (5500 ε)

----------


## savvaske35

Εχω βαλει ενδοδαπεδια. (4000 ε)



Εχω βαλει ηλεκτρικο λεβητα 10 kw μονοφασικο με 5 στοιχεια της siemens συνδεδεμενο με την ενδοδαπεδια. (800 ε)




Εχω βαλει ενεργειακο τζακι  (3000 ε)






Εχω βαλει 12αρι A/C του Carre-four το Home, ειμαι φτηνιαρης τι να κανουμε. ( 149+100 εγκ. εκτος θεσ/νικης ε)



Η εκτιμηση μου?

Το τζακι με τα ξυλα στα 110 ε το τονο, ειναι ηδη ειδος πολυτελειας. Μας πηδανε κ οι ξυλαδες.

Η μονωση ειναι η ΒΑΣΗ για να συΖητησουμε, χωρις μονωση οτι κ να κανεις ειναι ματαιο.

Η ενδοδαπεδια, με 10kw, και 135τμ  , με τα -6 που εκανε, δουλευε στο 40%.

με τα 10 που εχει σημερα, δουλευει στο 20% και γυρναει στο 40% για 1 λεπτο καθε 3 λεπτα.

Το Carre four ειναι εργαλειακι, εχει βαθμο 3,66, το ρολοι της δεη στη θερμανση παει αργα.
ζεσταινει ολο το σπιτι κ χωρις ενδοδαπεδια.

Σημερα ηρθε ο τελικος λογαριασμος δεη, 105 ευρω εναντι, και εξοφλητικο 450ε, για το τετραμηνο 

6-10-2010 εως 4-2-2011

οποτε με πεφτει 150 ε το μηνα, ρευμα μαζι με θερμανση. 

Σημειωση: πολυτεκνος με ΓΤΝ οικιακη χρηση

Δεν ειχα αλλα λεφτα, να βαλω κ τον ηλιακο, τωρα θα βαλω. οποτε ειχα και καιθε μερα θερμοσιφωνα 80λτ Glass

για τεσσερα τεκνα.

αγορασα 2 τονους ξυλα , ετσι επειδη εχω το τζακι, και το σκυλομετανοιωσα, 220ε στο βροντο για μενα.

ολα ειναι DIY, do it yourself.

Εχασα το γονατο μου, απο το περασμα της μονωσης επι 1 μηνα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ, μονος με τον

πεθερο μου, να ναι καλα, και ολοι οι παροικοι κοροιδευανε.

Σημερα οι γειτονοι μετα απο 4 ετη, ομολογησαν 6-7 τονους πετρελαιο το χειμωνα.

Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## JOUN

Mπραβο Σαββα οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο..
Το εψαξες και προτιμησες να δωσεις λεφτα εκει που δεν φαινονται αλλα οπως ξερεις ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ το κανουν αυτο..Δινουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη βαση στη διακοσμηση του τζακιου κι'ας μην το αναψουν ποτε παρα στην μονωση..

----------


## panayiotis1

Τι συμπερασματα ρε Σαββα μου? Εισαι μονωμενος, τελος. Δεν εχει τπτ αλλο. Και χρυσαφι να καψεις παλι οικονομια θα εχεις. 





> Και γενικα ειμαι της αποψης : "μη ψαχνεις πως να ζεστανεις το χωρο σου, βρες τροπο απλα , να κρατησεις τη ζεστη μεσα εκει".

----------


## navar

μεγάλος άρχοντας ο Σαββας !!! έυγε !

----------


## Damiano

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα της αντλίας θερμότητας:

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις προσπάθειές σας!
Θα προσπαθήσω να συγκρατηθώ και να μην "βγάλω κακίες"!
Αλλά ένα παράπονο θα το εκφράσω: δεν σκέφτηκε κανείς να πατήσει το "reset"; Εννοώ το δικό μου, για να "ξεκολλήσω"!

Ξεφυλλίζοντας … μερικές ακόμα σελίδες, στο δίκτυο, νομίζω πως, "έφτιαξα" την "μαγική" φράση (για το … κεφάλι μου):
Η θερμική ενέργεια *ΔΕΝ* προέρχεται από την μηχανική (ή την ηλεκτρική), που τροφοδοτώ το σύστημαΤο λάθος μου ήταν ότι προσπαθούσα να συνδέσω άμεσα τις ενέργειες (θερμική με μηχανική – ηλεκτρική).
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπως είχα υποθέσει.


Για το θέμα των θερμομονώσεων και τη σημαντικότητά του, θα το παραλληλίσω με κάτι άλλο:
αν γεμίζεις ένα κουβά με νερό, χρειάζεσαι τόσο νερό, όση είναι η χωρητικότητά του. Αν ο κουβάς είναι τρύπιος, πόσο νερό θέλει για να γεμίσει και να μείνει γεμάτος;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα της αντλίας θερμότητας:
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις προσπάθειές σας!
> Θα προσπαθήσω να συγκρατηθώ και να μην "βγάλω κακίες"!
> Αλλά ένα παράπονο θα το εκφράσω: δεν σκέφτηκε κανείς να πατήσει το "reset"; Εννοώ το δικό μου, για να "ξεκολλήσω"!
> 
> Ξεφυλλίζοντας … μερικές ακόμα σελίδες, στο δίκτυο, νομίζω πως, "έφτιαξα" την "μαγική" φράση (για το … κεφάλι μου):
> Η θερμική ενέργεια *ΔΕΝ* προέρχεται από την μηχανική (ή την ηλεκτρική), που τροφοδοτώ το σύστημαΤο λάθος μου ήταν ότι προσπαθούσα να συνδέσω άμεσα τις ενέργειες (θερμική με μηχανική – ηλεκτρική).
> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπως είχα υποθέσει.



δηλαδη οταν σου λεγανε ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ θερμοτητα καταλαβαινες οτι η θερμοτητα παραγεται μεσα στην αντλια??? δηλαδη οταν ακους ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΝΕΡΟΥ σκεφτεσαι οτι το νερο παραγεται απο την αντλια?? οταν ελεγαμε τραβαει θερμοτητα απο την ατμοσφαιρα τη καταλαβαινες?

----------


## Damiano

Παναγιώτη,
στην αντλία νερού αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει: το έργο (ενέργεια) που παράγω, προέρχεται από το έργο (ενέργεια) που την τροφοδοτώ. Το "προϊόν" δεν είναι το νερό, αλλά η μεταφορά του από εδώ, εκεί.
Στην αντλία θερμότητας, αυτήν την ενέργεια την χρησιμοποιώ πάνω στο "μέσο", ενώ η ενέργεια που θα πάρω προέρχεται από τη "λειτουργία του μέσου", στις δύο καταστάσεις.

Νομίζω πως αυτή είναι η (τεράστια) διαφορά στις δυο περιπτώσεις, που εγώ … άργησα να διακρίνω.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Η θερμική ενέργεια *ΔΕΝ* προέρχεται από την μηχανική (ή την ηλεκτρική), που τροφοδοτώ το σύστημα



Ναι Δαμιανε, ετσι ειναι. Που να παει το μυαλό μας οτι ξεκιναμε απο εκει...? Η μηχανικη (ηλεκτρική) ειναι η ελαχιστη ενεργεια που χρειαζομαστε για να ερθει το φρεον σε τετοιες συνθηκες πιεσης και θερμοκρασιας ωστε να μπορεσει να αντλησει τα μεγιστα ποσα θερμοτητας.

----------


## JOHNY+

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαω καθολου , αλλα βρηκα κατι σημειωσεις απο το πανεπιστημιο πατρων . Μεταφορα θερμοτητας . ΣΕλ 69 εχει για τους εναλλακτες θερμτητας .

https://eclass.upatras.gr/modules/do...E%B9%CF%82.pdf

----------


## tomhel

Βλεπω το θεμα προχωρησε πολυ..
Ειχα καιρο να μπω , το ομολογώ και ευχαριστούμε που αρχισα ενα θεμα που προβληματίζει ...
Αλλα με τους αλητες με τους οποιους εχουμε μπλεξει , πρεπει να αρχισουμε να σκευτομαστε το προβλημα "θερμανση" πολυ σοβαρα απο εδω και περα...
Παναγιωτη , τα σεβη μου φιλε ...

----------


## jason13

Τα ευγε μου στο Σαββα κι απο μενα ασχετα αν δεν τον γνωριζω.Αυτο που θα αλλαζα θα ηταν το τζακι να ειναι κ καλοριφερ ταυτοχρονα.Επισης με λιγο ψαξιμο βρηκα τζακι καλοριφερ το οποιο παιρνει κ υγραεριο.Δηλ καιει κουτσουρα,πελλετ κ υγραεριο.Συμφωνω κι επαυξανω στο να κρατησουμε τη ζεστη μεσα,επισης ειμαι της αποψης οτι ρευμα μπορουμε να βρουμε,ασ ειναι κ χειροποιητα φ/β,κουτσουρα μπορουμε επισης να βρουμε,υγραεριο επισης βρισκουμε σε πολυ καλη τιμη ΑΛΛΑ πετρελαιο ουτε θα φτιαξουμε ουτε θα παραγουμε ουτε θα το ξαναδουμε κατω απο 1,20ε/λτρ

----------


## Panoss

> Εχω μια αποψη για το θεμα.
> 
> Εχω βαλει θερμοπροσοψη εδω κ 4 ετη, με το Neopor της BASF 8 ποντους. Με θερμοκολλα και ελαστικοειδη σοβα. (5500 ε)



 Σωστό σε βρίσκω Σάββα :Thumbup1: .
Γιατί διάλεξες το συγκεκριμένο (το Neopor εννοώ)? Προσφέρει καλύτερη μόνωση σε σχέση με άλλα? Τα σύγκρινες? Υπάρχει τρόπος σύγκρισης των μονωτικών?
Με το 'θερμοπροσοψη ' με μπέρδεψες, έβαλες και στους 4 τοίχους έτσι? Και σου κόστισε 5500? Μια χαρά τιμή μου φαίνεται. 
Και μόνος σου κιόλας? Μπράβο σου. Έχει κανένα κόλπο η τοποθέτηση?
Και 8 πόντους!! Νόμιζα ότι η μόνωση είναι αρκετά πιο λεπτή, τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαινόταν από την τηλεόραση που χα δει.

----------

